# Police Officer Nicholas Smarr



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Nicholas Smarr*
Americus Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Wednesday, December 7, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 25

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Nicholas Smarr was shot and killed while responding to a domestic violence incident at a local apartment complex at South Lee Street and Country Club Drive, near the Georgia Southwestern State University.

A campus police officer who was nearby also responded to backup Officer Smarr at approximately 9:40 am. As they arrived at the scene they encountered an armed subject who opened fire on them. Officer Smarr was killed and the campus police officer was critically wounded.

The suspect fled the scene and remains at large.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Mark A. Scott
Americus Police Department
119 S Lee Street
Americus, GA 31709

Phone: (229) 924-3677


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

From Michael Waters, uncle of fallen officer:

As I'm sure you all have heard. My nephew Nick Smarr was shot and killed this morning while on duty in Americus Ga. a coward shot two officers without cause for no other reason than to kill. This piece of crap has an extensive "rap" sheet. He is a career criminal and WILL be brought to justice.

At this time, I want to tell you about one of the bravest men that I have ever heard of. My nephew Nick Smarr. Nick received the domestic call around 9:30am and immediately went to the location. As Nick approached the front door and fellow officer Jodi Smith headed to the back door, Nick noticed the front door was slightly opened, hearing commotion in the house, he called out and pushed the door open further. He immediately recognized the suspect and radioed it in. At that time the suspect fled out the back door and Nick pursued through the house. As Nick came out the back door the suspect fired several shots critically wounding officer Smith, Nick returned fire while he was also shot and mortally wounded. After firing a half dozen rounds at the suspect, Nick ran to his fellow officer and BEST friend, he rolled him from his face down position and performed CPR until he could no longer continue. When other officers arrived at the scene, Nick Smarr was lying across his fallen comrade and best friend where he had succumbed to his injuries.

At this time (since our last update) officer Smith is in a coma in seriously critical condition.

Please pray for our friends and family during this difficult time. We have been assured by the Americus Police Department that they and the some 300 law enforcement officers involved in the man hunt will not rest until this murderer is brought to justice.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm getting sick and tired of having to upload this almost every damn day. Enough is enough was done a long, long time ago. RIP Brother, RIP.


----------

